# 18 Mbs! At My House



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I noticed Outbackers loads faster this morning. I did a speakeasy speed test and it pegged the meter.

I called Comcast and found out they raised the speed to 18 Mbs for 15 sec. bursts.
Wow!
She also said by Christmas Atlanta will have 60 Mbs download and that the network is capable of 120 Mbs down and 60 Mbs upload at the house! But she said that won't happen till sometime next year .


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

That is smoooooooookin!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Man thats fast...


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Whoa. I just installed a new T1 at work with a smoking (sorry, I mean choking) 1.5 mbps and I was VERY happy with the increased speed - that is . . . until you spoke up.


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

I work for the phone company and one of the perks is knowing the right guys. We have 100 Meg at our house. Only pay for 1.5 Meg though


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

MAYZ83 said:


> I work for the phone company and one of the perks is knowing the right guys. We have 100 Meg at our house. Only pay for 1.5 Meg though


 Oh sure!!! Rub it in.









100 meg! Man, I don't even get that on my network.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If I only knew what you were talking about







...I turn it on, it works, I m happy


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Whoa...I have quite a few DS3's I have installed and manage at work -some of which are internet pops. Your speed is impressive.

-CC


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Whoa. I just installed a new T1 at work with a smoking (sorry, I mean choking) 1.5 mbps and I was VERY happy with the increased speed - that is . . . until you spoke up.


I hate to see what you had before..... I just did my first DS3 turnup at work........NICE......


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

ok, did the Speak Easy test:

4808 kbps download 601kb/sec
486 kbps upload 60.8 kb/sec

so what's it all mean? is that good or bad


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Bill H said:


> Whoa. I just installed a new T1 at work with a smoking (sorry, I mean choking) 1.5 mbps and I was VERY happy with the increased speed - that is . . . until you spoke up.


I hate to see what you had before..... I just did my first DS3 turnup at work........NICE......








[/quote] We just can't afford it. We're a small, poor, Christian school - and I make sure I tell that to ALL the vendors.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Wow, now you can load Outbackers up in .02 seconds instead of 1 second....my ADSL is just fine for me. If I ever need more then 1.5 d/l speed, then I could see paying the extra for it, but I just don't need it. Now, if SNET, or SBC, or AT&T (or whatever they are calling themselves this week) every gets fiber optic TV/Internet up here to my street, I might just look into upgrading, but not for the internet,....for the TV quality, and NO Cable company. (CATV is just unfair)

Tim


----------



## dmax (Jun 17, 2007)

Makes my 28.8 kbps sound as bad as it is. We're out in the sticks and stuck with dial-up. Can't justify the $100 a month for the satelite.

Brian


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

dmax said:


> Makes my 28.8 kbps sound as bad as it is. We're out in the sticks and stuck with dial-up. Can't justify the $100 a month for the satelite.
> 
> Brian


 Wow! What - did you write this last Tuesday and it just posted yesterday?







Sorry. Couldn't resist.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

dmax said:


> Makes my 28.8 kbps sound as bad as it is. We're out in the sticks and stuck with dial-up. Can't justify the $100 a month for the satelite.
> 
> Brian


You might want to see if Wildblue is available in your area. I live out in the boonies also, where DSL and cable aren't an option. I've been using Wildblue for a little over a year and have been very happy with it. They have three tiers, with the basic one giving you 512kbps/128kbps for $49.95 a month.


----------

